# Infiniti G37



## Cobalt232

I just bought a new 2009 G37S. It has the Blows (Bose) Premium stereo. Well it blows. Does anyone have any insight on how to use the factory HU with external speakers and amps? It has the Nav package and I don't want to lose that with an aftermarket HU. From what I understand, the HU has low level outputs to the Bose amps. I am looking for someone who has done this type of install. How did you do it and what wires am I looking for to hook it to an aftermarket amp? 
Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## simplicityinsound

try the start of my thread here,  you can find the wiring guide at myg37.com

The Art of JDM Sound - G37S Sedan Show/SQ install (170+pics) - G35Driver


----------



## Cobalt232

Thanks simplicityinsound. I will take a look. Where is the input to the Bose amp located? Is it under one of the seats or will I have to pull the HU out to get to the low level outputs? I assume I just put RCA plugs on the input to the Bose amp and run my RCA patch cable to the aftermarket amp? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ErinH

If you look around in the g35/g37 forums I’m sure you’ll find the location of the amp. My co-worker’s 07 g35s is in the trunk area. Should make it easy to tap into the line level inputs before the amp.

For your line level, there’s the option of the ms-8 or the bitone. Either of those would be a nice method to use. There's the JL cleansweep as well.
Assuming the signal you get out of each line level is what you want, you can run straight into an amp that has line level inputs. Or you can purchase the pac adapter below to give you low level inputs.
Or, you can make your own high/low level adapter if you know the output voltage of the high level lines. 
You have a few options.
PAC AOEM-NIS2 (aoemnis2) - Factory System Adapters - Sonic Electronix


If you need help with the install, give me a shout, man. We can throw the line level on the RTA and run some sweeps to see if it’s full range coming out so you know what you’re dealing with.

-	Erin

PS: Hope you can bring this nice car to the GTG next month.  


Edit: This might help:
DIY: Add a sub to your Bose equipped G35 Coupe - G35Driver

Pinout for the Bose w/Navigation input:
http://myg37.com/forums/attachments...228240131-adding-bass-amp-to-bose-boseamp.pdf

Looks like you can tap right off of those and make your own RCAs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cobalt232

Erin I have read that the signal TO the Bose amp IS full range. The processing is done at the amp. I would like to confirm this. I would very much appreciate any help with the install that you will provide. I have a new set of PPI 356cs components I have been setting on for some time. I also have 2 four channel Audison amps and 1 Audison sub amp, all of which I bought from someone on the forum. I will have to buy a sub box, I understand 4080 makes one that is ~ .6-.7 cf3 sealed that fits great in the rear corner of the G37.


----------



## ErinH

I'm down to help whenever. Just let me know when.


----------



## Boostedrex

Very nice choice of car. I have an '09 G37S coupe as well. Haven't talked my wife into starting an install on it yet though.  I'll be interested to see what you do with yours.

Zach


----------



## Cobalt232

Erin, thanks man. I just got a copy of the service manual. That should help locate the amp and which wires I am looking for.

Zach, thanks. It is a nice car. I will post what I do to it. My plans are just a sub and 2 way components with an amp for each. Nothing too fancy, just some good sound!


Fletcher


----------



## ErinH

can't wait to see your trunk, Fletcher.


----------



## simplicityinsound

Cobalt232 said:


> Erin I have read that the signal TO the Bose amp IS full range. The processing is done at the amp. I would like to confirm this. I would very much appreciate any help with the install that you will provide. I have a new set of PPI 356cs components I have been setting on for some time. I also have 2 four channel Audison amps and 1 Audison sub amp, all of which I bought from someone on the forum. I will have to buy a sub box, I understand 4080 makes one that is ~ .6-.7 cf3 sealed that fits great in the rear corner of the G37.


if you read that install thread the signal part is covered in detail with an RTA analyzing the front INPUTs into the bose amp 

4080 is a wonderful product, made by a awesome installer friend of mine. i cant make a better box myself even for twice the cost.


----------



## Cobalt232

Erin, I have looked for the MS-8 online and can not find it anywhere. JBL's site shows nothing when I search. Is it out yet? Where can one find a Bit One if one wanted to? I found 1 Bit One on e-bay for around $850.00.


----------



## ErinH

the ms-8 info is all in the HUGE ms-8 thread here. Might be a while before that hits.

Honestly, I think your best option is to buy a few high/low adapters like these:
JL Audio XB-CLRAIC2-SW (xbclraic2sw) - RCA connectors and adaptors - Sonic Electronix
and run them into your amp(s).
Assuming, of course, there's no OEM EQ before the bose amp. We can test this pretty quickly with some t-taps, and trueRTA. 

Unless, of course, you want all the DSP the bitone has to offer. If you look hard enough I think you should be able to find one @ 650 or so. They went up recently about $100 on MSRP. If not, let me know and I'll see if I can dig one up.


----------



## Cobalt232

I'm thinking the ms-8 and Bitone are a little too much as far as control, for me. I would like to have some EQ to smooth out the peaks and valleys. I may look into Audiocontrol to see what they have for EQing. Anyone have suggestions on a good, fairly easy to operate option? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## nitropilot

Have you looked at the mini-dsp? I read about it on this forum. It sounds very cool and very affordable but have to use a pc to adjust it. I'm thinking about one for my g37.


----------



## Cobalt232

I bought a used Audiocontrol DQXS. I just put sound deadening in the trunk today. Man I have a long way to go.


----------



## nitropilot

That's a nice eq. I'm hoping to get one with time alignment to help with the stock speaker locations PLD being less than ideal.


----------



## nitropilot

Did you get yout system installed yet? Im curious if you lost your handsfree cell function when bypassing the bose amp. Havent found out yet if head or amp doors the mute and voice through center processing


----------



## Cobalt232

No, not yet. I have been wondering the same thing. I have done some deadening of the trunk and both doors though!! The doors are pretty sealed compared to other cars I have seen.


----------



## nitropilot

Glad to heart about the doors. I'm thinking I'm going to duo mine and see if it helps the stock speakers any. Can't get replacements yet. Plus not sure what to get if i could. So many choices and not able to hear them all.


----------



## Cobalt232

Maybe it's just in my head, but the bass response seems to be much better. Sorry I don't know the technical term for what I just said. Seems tighter and just sounds better, to me. If someone can explain what is going on feel free, as I'm just a noob!:laugh:


----------



## nitropilot

What deadening product did you use and where did you apply it?


----------



## Cobalt232

I used Second Skin Deamplifier Pro. It was B-Stock stuff but I think it will be fine. Here are a few pics.
















Trunk
















Door panel


----------



## ErinH

time to get to work!


----------



## Cobalt232

I get off nights on Friday morning! Then I have 2 weeks off. Hopefully I can get some of the work done then.


----------



## RifterAD

Just found this thread and I'm excited to see another G37 getting some much needed upgrades over our crappy Bose system! Enjoy your next 2 weeks off and keep us posted on your progress!





nitropilot said:


> Did you get yout system installed yet? Im curious if you lost your handsfree cell function when bypassing the bose amp. Havent found out yet if head or amp doors the mute and voice through center processing


I too am in the middle of my install (very slow going...but I now have the audio up and running) on my 09 G37 coupe. Just yesterday I made my first call and found out that I couldn't hear my caller.  I'm glad to see that it's not something that I did and I also found out that others (in myG37.com) have also had this issue too. But it also looks like no one has figured out exactly what's going on.

So far, I have found that I can faintly hear the phone call. If I turn up my BitOne and HU to max, I can hear good enough...but I have to quickly turn it down when the call ends before I blow my eardrums out when the music returns!!!

Did the phone have a seperate input or output that the Bose amp was using? 

What are some things that others have tested out already?


----------



## nitropilot

Cobalt. Thx for the pics. I was curious what the door card looked like stock. I'll probably add a sub first then deaden the doors hoping for some improvement for the stock speaks. Probly be a while b4 I can replace them. It's lacking the low stuff more than anything. It's embarrassing for 3 10in spkrs!

Rifters. Thanks for the info on your experience. I was hoping processing was all in the deck. Weird that the level just drops and not out completely. Thought maybe the HU did some switching with the center channel signal. But that would cut it out of the main channels. Did you just grab signal from front left and right only?


----------



## RifterAD

Yeah, I am only tapped into the clean feeds from the HU ouput (front L&R/pins 23-26...I'm not using the rear stage). 

Since there is only a front L&R and rear L&R output from the main HU, it means that the center channel was being produced within the Bose amp frorm the front stereo signal. What confuses me is that the volume for the phone is independantly controlled in the "settings" section within our HU (I have the nav package, but I assume the non-nav is the same in this aspect). So there might be another way that the HU was talking to the Bose amp besides the normal F&R stereo signals...???


----------



## nitropilot

Hey Cobalt. Saw on another thread that you have Audio trinity's installed now. How do they compare to stock Mids? I think the stocks have too much upper midrange and sound harsh if I turn them up past halfway on the stock system. Wondering your opinions.


----------



## Cobalt232

nitro . There is no comparing the two. I am running them with a PPI mid bass, for now. H-Audio has a new 6 1/2 mid bass coming soon. My system consist of PPI mid bass, H-Audio Trinity's and 2 JL Audio 10W3, JBL MS-8 and JL 600/4 and 750/1 HD amps. Running the Trinity's from 300Hz up. No tweeter. They sound pronominal. I demoed a set just thrown in the corner of the windshield and dash and was blown away. I now have them in A pillar pods aimed on axis. I can't say enough good things about them. YMMV


----------



## nitropilot

Thanks for the info. Sounds like a good choice then. Wish I could hear some. Any pics of your a pillar pods?


----------



## Cobalt232

Here are a couple of the A pillars


----------



## nitropilot

Thx. Kinda what I figured it'd look pike. Not too big.


----------

